# Burton Ruler vs Ambush vs Ion



## Tranceaddict (Mar 27, 2014)

I just got into snowboarding but am a quick study. After three sessions I was already hitting black diamonds at my local resorts. I used only rentals before. I just bought a 2014 Burton Custom cambered 163cm board and large Cartel Restricted EST bindings. I just now need a pair of boots. I will be mostly riding All mountain with maybe some jumps and half pipe down the road. 

Out of those boots I can get the Ruler and Ambush for about $170CAN and the IONs for around $320. Are the IONs worth the extra money? Will the Ambush be too soft? Are the Rulers inferior in build quality? Any personal input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

This is really a personal preference thing - any of those could be a good match for your setup. 

I have had several pairs of Ions, really like them. If money is at all an issue then I'd say go with rulers, which was my first boot, I prefer the stiffer Ion, but at half the price it's hard to say the ion is worth double, especially if you're still learning. 

My view is that boots wear out after 40-50 days so keep that in mind, if you're on the hill a lot you'll be buying another pair each season. Others keep their boots longer, again it's a preference thing.


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

i like my rulers. 15 days on them- comfortable, seem to be well made, good lacing system... mid stiff


----------



## Tranceaddict (Mar 27, 2014)

I was leaning towards the rulers but thought that the lower liner number might make them inferior. Money is not a big issue but I don't want to waste it either, it has to be justified.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Tranceaddict said:


> I was leaning towards the rulers but thought that the lower liner number might make them inferior. Money is not a big issue but I don't want to waste it either, it has to be justified.


Buy the Ions. With a big camber board you will want stiff boots to increase responsiveness.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Any reason you didn't included Burton Imperial in your list?


----------



## Tranceaddict (Mar 27, 2014)

I would love the Imperial, it was my number one choice, but unfortunately I cannot find it anywhere in Canada in my 11.5 size.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Jason913 said:


> i like my rulers. 15 days on them- comfortable, seem to be well made, good lacing system... mid stiff


^^^ this... and I've got 60+ days on them. Not saying they're the best (I don't have exp with a lot of different boots) but all mountain/freeriding is no issue if paired with the right bindings. Heel hold is still what it was when brand new. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

Lamps said:


> This is really a personal preference thing - any of those could be a good match for your setup.
> 
> I have had several pairs of Ions, really like them. If money is at all an issue then I'd say go with rulers, which was my first boot, I prefer the stiffer Ion, but at half the price it's hard to say the ion is worth double, especially if you're still learning.
> 
> My view is that boots wear out after 40-50 days so keep that in mind, if you're on the hill a lot you'll be buying another pair each season. Others keep their boots longer, again it's a preference thing.





davidj said:


> ^^^ this... and I've got 60+ days on them. Not saying they're the best (I don't have exp with a lot of different boots) but all mountain/freeriding is no issue if paired with the right bindings. Heel hold is still what it was when brand new. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


How are the ions/rulers for freestyle?
You do any jibbing with them?
I'm on burton genesis bindings (flex 6) and wondering about getting ions vs rulers


----------



## Tranceaddict (Mar 27, 2014)

Just an update; I bought a pair of 2014 Rulers and had to return them. They are really narrow and were pinching the side of my foot really bad. I walked around in them for a few days with no change. I then got an amazing deal on 2012 Ions, and they feel great. Walking around in them, the comfort and build quality is night and day compared to the Rulers. They tend to run wider in the toe box and are a perfect fit. Can't wait for the first snowfall to test out on the slopes.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

jdang said:


> How are the ions/rulers for freestyle?
> You do any jibbing with them?
> I'm on burton genesis bindings (flex 6) and wondering about getting ions vs rulers





Tranceaddict said:


> Just an update; I bought a pair of 2014 Rulers and had to return them. They are really narrow and were pinching the side of my foot really bad. I walked around in them for a few days with no change. I then got an amazing deal on 2012 Ions, and they feel great. Walking around in them, the comfort and build quality is night and day compared to the Rulers. They tend to run wider in the toe box and are a perfect fit. Can't wait for the first snowfall to test out on the slopes.


Nice man. That's kind of what I was expecting... the rulers just look a bit cheaper and more amateur which is a shame as I didn't quite want an 8/10 flex like the ion. 
You planning on freestyle?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

jdang said:


> Nice man. That's kind of what I was expecting... the rulers just look a bit cheaper and more amateur which is a shame as I didn't quite want an 8/10 flex like the ion.
> You planning on freestyle?


8/10 is quite stiff for freestyle...and I would assume what you are pairing them with should be taken into consideration. You could always loosen them up when you hit the park. Or look into boots outside of the Burton brand.


----------



## Tranceaddict (Mar 27, 2014)

I will mostly use my for freeriding. I have them paired with 2014 Burton Cartel Restricted binding and a Burton Custom 163cm cambered board.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Tranceaddict said:


> Just an update; I bought a pair of 2014 Rulers and had to return them. They are really narrow and were pinching the side of my foot really bad. I walked around in them for a few days with no change. I then got an amazing deal on 2012 Ions, and they feel great. Walking around in them, the comfort and build quality is night and day compared to the Rulers. They tend to run wider in the toe box and are a perfect fit. Can't wait for the first snowfall to test out on the slopes.


How much for ION boots I'm looking at a pair on Ebay....


----------



## Tranceaddict (Mar 27, 2014)

Last years model could be bought for $300-$350, 2015 they are around $450. For the 2012 I paid $260.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Tranceaddict said:


> Last years model could be bought for $300-$350, 2015 they are around $450. For the 2012 I paid $260.


Thanks: $260 great deal...enjoy


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Owning two pairs of rulers, Imperials, and Ion's. It is really a preference thing. I find the Rulers are the better all around boot for resort riding. They may feel fairly stiff for the first 10 days, but will soften up a fair amount (most boots will). This is nice for freestyle, but you can lay down great carves if your technique is decent.

I use my Imperials for backcountry. I prefer the stiffer boot for splitboarding and it is a better combo with my stiff karakoram bindings.

I actually never wear my Ion's anymore. I bought them more for hard carving groomers .. but I really don't need or like a stiffer boot.

Never ridden the Ambush, but considering it is a bit more flexible then a Ruler. I would assume it would soften up too much. You could ride it of course, but probably be pretty mushy after 40-50 days of use for bigger mountain riding.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

aiidoneus said:


> Owning two pairs of rulers, Imperials, and Ion's. It is really a preference thing. I find the Rulers are the better all around boot for resort riding. They may feel fairly stiff for the first 10 days, but will soften up a fair amount (most boots will). This is nice for freestyle, but you can lay down great carves if your technique is decent.
> 
> I use my Imperials for backcountry. I prefer the stiffer boot for splitboarding and it is a better combo with my stiff karakoram bindings.
> 
> ...


Whats the fit of the ruler like compared to the ion? I heard it's narrower but unfortunately my local(ish) store doesn't stock them.

I'm looking for the flex level of the ruler really but it's just that the ruler looks like a big step down in quality and features from the ion. Looks and is much cheaper. Also things like the liner just aren't as good.

Am tempted to order the ruler, ion and tm-two and send 2 back...


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

jdang said:


> Whats the fit of the ruler like compared to the ion? I heard it's narrower but unfortunately my local(ish) store doesn't stock them.
> 
> I'm looking for the flex level of the ruler really but it's just that the ruler looks like a big step down in quality and features from the ion. Looks and is much cheaper. Also things like the liner just aren't as good.
> 
> Am tempted to order the ruler, ion and tm-two and send 2 back...


I find the ruler does have a slightly different fit from my other boots. Which is why I think they do a wide foot version now. Based on my foot type, the ruler toe box is a bit tighter than the imperial and ion.

In terms of durability type of quality. The Ruler can take a beating. I am on my second pair and the first are still definitely ridable after 150 days. I just like to replace my boots every one or two seasons. 

Features is a tricky metric. For some people they notice them and enjoy them. For me, I notice a boots stiffness and how it flexes. But I really don't notice a big difference with 'level 1 eva foot bed' vs 'level 2 ..' or those types of features. So if you are someone who does, it may matter to you more.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

aiidoneus said:


> I find the ruler does have a slightly different fit from my other boots. Which is why I think they do a wide foot version now. Based on my foot type, the ruler toe box is a bit tighter than the imperial and ion.
> 
> In terms of durability type of quality. The Ruler can take a beating. I am on my second pair and the first are still definitely ridable after 150 days. I just like to replace my boots every one or two seasons.
> 
> Features is a tricky metric. For some people they notice them and enjoy them. For me, I notice a boots stiffness and how it flexes. But I really don't notice a big difference with 'level 1 eva foot bed' vs 'level 2 ..' or those types of features. So if you are someone who does, it may matter to you more.


Different as in narrower?
Wish I could just try them on but realistically i'm going to have to guess sizes and order... then send back and swap sizes etc.
Don't want to order the wide unless it's likely i'll need it.

True. I probably should think less about those things. Wish I could try an ion on one foot and a ruler on the other... then the tm-two. Goddam countryside


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I normally wear superfeet insoles. On the Ruler I can't. It is narrower but only on the outside. So with superfeet my pinky toe is squished, but my big toe is comfortable. I don't have this issue with the Ion or Imperial. If I use the stock Burton insole it is fine, but just.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

aiidoneus said:


> I normally wear superfeet insoles. On the Ruler I can't. It is narrower but only on the outside. So with superfeet my pinky toe is squished, but my big toe is comfortable. I don't have this issue with the Ion or Imperial. If I use the stock Burton insole it is fine, but just.


So I tried the ruler... felt slightly narrower but a whole lot softer. Read reviews that stated they are really stiff out of the box but I honestly didn't think they felt stiff at all. 

I'm ordering the tm-two and the ion to try on... but don't think I should get the ion which is a shame cos they fit so nice. Just probs too stiff for all mountain (park inc).

Failing that it's northwaves for me :sad1:


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I LOVED my ions. The pair of Rulers I bought weren't very hardy. First day trying them on I broke the speedlace system. Now I have a really old pair of the Driver X (when they were lace boots and had the flip out cleats on the bottom for hiking). I love these boots almost as much as my old ions but they are sadly starting to fall apart after a good 300 or so days on them. 

Next I'll be going Driver X or Ion again. I'm not really a big Burton fan but their boots fit my feet better than any other boot I've tried so that's what I buy.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

2hellnbak said:


> I LOVED my ions. The pair of Rulers I bought weren't very hardy. First day trying them on I broke the speedlace system. Now I have a really old pair of the Driver X (when they were lace boots and had the flip out cleats on the bottom for hiking). I love these boots almost as much as my old ions but they are sadly starting to fall apart after a good 300 or so days on them.
> 
> Next I'll be going Driver X or Ion again. I'm not really a big Burton fan but their boots fit my feet better than any other boot I've tried so that's what I buy.


Guessing you're pretty freeride orientated?


----------

